# woodline bits



## dougj71 (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with Woodline router bits?Are they any good?


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I have a couple. They have a slick presentation at the traveling WoodWorkers Show. They are fine. Many of their products seem to compete directly with Oak-Park so all I can say is they are OK. -Derek


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a set from there. Work really well no complaints here. Just don't get fooled when you see wood line USA they are made in china but a good set none the least.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I use their products and am happy with what I have. I also use MLCS and Sears. Everything does what it is supposed to do except me sometimes.

The other George, the old one.


----------

